# Car door dings in east central scotland



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for a company that flattens out door dings in east central scotland please? The paint is not broken so am looking for someone that will push the ding back out without filling / painting.

Any recommendations?


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

hi just registered here but this is what i do pdr trained by bmw located in livingston how many dings do you have what car?
steve


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

tinnysteve said:


> hi just registered here but this is what i do pdr trained by bmw located in livingston how many dings do you have what car?
> steve


Do you do it on anyones car then?? You be a handy guy to know if you do.:thumb:


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

well i was just made redundant not (bmw) so I'm looking along the line of combining smart repairs chips ,scratches dents with detailing already have dent tools bars etc have a rotary for spot defects and just ordered a pc but need to practise on the detailing side but yes i will do any cars i have done many reps cars who don't want to pay massively when handing back lease cars but remember some dents can only be improved most small do come out completely
Steve


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.dentcentral.co.uk/

Very Good


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

tinnysteve said:


> well i was just made redundant not (bmw) so I'm looking along the line of combining smart repairs chips ,scratches dents with detailing already have dent tools bars etc have a rotary for spot defects and just ordered a pc but need to practise on the detailing side but yes i will do any cars i have done many reps cars who don't want to pay massively when handing back lease cars but remember some dents can only be improved most small do come out completely
> Steve


Its just a single ding but want it removed prior to selling the car on - its a very small ding but i know its there. However whilst I'm sure you could do a very good job I'm a little concerned your not setup as a business (I'm assuming) so therefore any repair would be done on a best endeavours basis.

I'll try out dent central first out. Thanks for the help guys :thumb:


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

i work to a bmw standard and repair dents prior to shipping to dealers and customers I'm just saying the same as all pdr technicians you have to look at a dent to asses if it can be removed completely not just have ago ,small dings on doors if not on a feature line usually come out easy i know what I'm capable of just takes time to set up for yourself
Steve


----------



## Andy1711 (May 30, 2007)

there is a new co called Dincs Smart Repair in east kilbride 
www.dincs.co.uk 
Paintwork Repairs 
Bumper & Exterior Trim Repairs 
Alloy Wheel Repairs & Re Colour 
Windscreen Repairs 
Interior trim Repairs & Colour Service 
Seat & Upholstery Repairs 
Dent Removal
All mobile based

give them a go


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

tinnysteve said:


> i work to a bmw standard and repair dents prior to shipping to dealers and customers I'm just saying the same as all pdr technicians you have to look at a dent to asses if it can be removed completely not just have ago ,small dings on doors if not on a feature line usually come out easy i know what I'm capable of just takes time to set up for yourself
> Steve


I hate communication over t'internet sometimes. Apologies if that sounded a bit harsh. Can you drop your details via PM to me if possible? What I meant was that I would try the big guys first for a price but I was showing my ignorance as usual . I work out of Edinburgh but could make the journey as I realise that repairing one dent wouldnt be worth your while making a journey unless you are doing a few cars in the area.

Thanks


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

i read my post it also looked harsh all i meant was all dent men will look first and say yay or nay so they dont fck up the paint as for not worth my while i have done a few of these repairs for free on other forums /owners clubs getting a good rep through word of mouth on forums etc is invaluable
steve


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

also cant use pm until i get 10 posts
steve


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

tinnysteve said:


> also cant use pm until i get 10 posts
> steve


Get your post count up, I need a few small dinks removed from my Mk1 Golf, 3 knuckle marks on the bonnet ( flat surface no insulation) and 2 knukle marks on the roof, someone must have taken offence to my car being clean.


Once you can PM send me your number and I'll give you a call.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Steve I've sent you a PM. Hopefully you can pick up and read.


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

can read pm through email just cant reply but post count will be up soon


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Get that post count up Steve!!

Post up rubbish like other people seem to get away with


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

i dont like post whoring but it would be rude to ignore you 
steve


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

there's a video on the web of a sneaky fix depending on the size of the dent. basically it involves heating on and around the dent with a hairdryer for about a minute, then spraying the dent with some CO2 spray (believe it's also the same as compressed air in a can - the kind you use to blow dust off things liek keyboards etc). The trick is to hold the spray can upside down so that the ding gets covered in super cold air. Never tried it myself, but saw the video and it looked like a good fix. Maybe someone here can find the url of the video on youtube?


----------



## zippier (Apr 7, 2007)

impster said:


> there's a video on the web of a sneaky fix depending on the size of the dent. basically it involves heating on and around the dent with a hairdryer for about a minute, then spraying the dent with some CO2 spray (believe it's also the same as compressed air in a can - the kind you use to blow dust off things liek keyboards etc). The trick is to hold the spray can upside down so that the ding gets covered in super cold air. Never tried it myself, but saw the video and it looked like a good fix. Maybe someone here can find the url of the video on youtube?


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

its not worth the cost of a can of co2 
steve


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

A few more posts and you can PM. Have you seen the co2 thing in action? Looks risky to me.:doublesho


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Steve have you a PC or Rotary as I can happily bring my PC along to any future proposed meeting we may have along with pads and other polishes etc as I note this is an area you intend getting into?


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

cheechy said:


> Steve have you a PC or Rotary as I can happily bring my PC along to any future proposed meeting we may have along with pads and other polishes etc as I note this is an area you intend getting into?


funnily enough Ive just bought the 7424 with sfx pads only had 1 go with it but quite impressed but i could do with a bit of a demo could be a deal in showing a dent removal demo in exchange for a detailing demo:thumb: i already had a fixed speed rotary for paint correction and personally i myself would not use the hairdryer and co2 trick but have used heat guns and compressed air
Steve


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Steve if you are available to do this please let me know asap as I'll have to go down the other route (ie get in the dent repair companies) if you cant help out :thumb: 

Cheers


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

been busy sorry yes i could do this let me know what arrangements we can make
Steve


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Steve,

I've sent you a PM - you should now be able to respond! :lol: :wave:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey Tinysteve

I am just outside Edinburgh and have a very small door ding on my 07 Cooper S. No paint broken. Its in the middle of the near side door. It really annoys me. Would you be able to pop over Edinburgh way or I could meet you somewhere and let you have a shot at repairing it. 
How much £ roughly would you take.
thanks
Ian


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Tinnysteve
thanks for the message

PM'd you back


----------

